# Ayahuasca retreats Iquitos Peru



## SharonNott (May 13, 2017)

Working with kawsayretreat. com is a spiritual tradition that is from the jungle regions of the Amazon basin generally to contact healing entities of the plants and animals but not exclusively to the plants and animals, but also to the spirit doctors or surgeons to enable the shamans to help heal people’s lives from spiritual, mental and physical maladies. Each shaman has their individual healing abilities and not all shamans of Ayahuasca work ...


----------

